# Can you shoot Squirrel out of nest ???



## Tim1010

Going tomorrow on WMA and this question i need answered lol    sorry if its a dumb question


----------



## deernbass

dont know if its legal but youll never get the squirrel down without climbing up there


----------



## Buckbuster

No, it is illegal.


----------



## Wide Earp

I believe the regs say you may not disturb or destroy the dens or homes of wildlife so I say no,
why would you? heard of folks years ago saying shoot the nest with  a shotgun and run them out but ?????????? what if you kill it tin it's nest, then it is just wanton waste, another no-no


----------



## Tim1010

you shoot in the nest and they come running out Wyat Earp , not that i've ever done it , and thanks buckbuster


----------



## LEON MANLEY

What about the nest that you blow 3 or 4 little baby squirrels out of, what are you going to do with them. Hunting squirrels with a shot gun is like catching fish in a barrel with a dip net.  Shooting into a nest is the same as taking a brush shot while deer or turkey hunting.


----------



## Buckbuster

Look on page 14 in the regulation book under unlawful activities.


----------



## Tim1010

i'm not saying i do leon i was just asking a simple question that buckbuster answered


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Tim1010 said:


> i'm not saying i do leon i was just asking a simple question that buckbuster answered



I am with you man...

Yes it is illegal, but I can't say that as a youngster I have never shot a load of #9 at a nest to get them to run out on a cold day. I used to load a #9 in the chamber followed by acouple #6 when hunting around the farm. It always worked for me...

As I got older - and aware of the laws this practice stopped... 

LOL - but it made for some good hunting with my cousin as a teenager.


----------



## MFOSTER

Get 2 or 3 buddies and shake vines that will produce some fun


----------



## Cottontail

Kick the tree & shake the vines they will come out flying.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Buckmaster32 said:


> Kick the tree & shake the vines they will come out flying.



LOL - we need more vines up here in N. GA..... Plus all of my squirrels run into 200 year old oaks that are bigger around than a mobile home.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Pop em before they go in the nest!  There is a "time" for dat!


----------



## Mako22

Their RATS people shoot all the nest you want and you still want put a dent in the population!


----------



## Al Medcalf

Woodsman69 said:


> Their RATS people shoot all the nest you want and you still want put a dent in the population!



They are game animals and deserve the same respect as any of the others.  I would rather take a good dog and bag a limit of "rats" than kill any deer or turkey in Georgia.


----------



## BIG HUNT

there a game animal just because the state of georgia says so. in my book they are a pest when deer hunting. you will never be able to kill them all even if you do shoot the nest. but yes it is illegal in the state of georgia.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Farmers think that deer and hogs are pest and would like to kill every last one of them.


----------



## dawg2

Shoot into a nest and you may have babies raining down.  Squirrels breed year round and many nest have young squirrels in them now.


----------



## Al Medcalf

BIG HUNT said:


> there a game animal just because the state of georgia says so. in my book they are a pest when deer hunting. you will never be able to kill them all even if you do shoot the nest. but yes it is illegal in the state of georgia.



In my book, deer are pests....The whole world does not revolve aroung deer hunting.

Leon Manley, You are right on the money!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I agree with BIG HUNT.  They drive me nuts while I'm deer hunting.


----------



## ironman48

It's called Ethics: "a discipline dealing with good and evil, and with moral duty. "moral principles or practice."  Ethical: "of or relating to ethics, conforming to accepted and esp. professional standards of conduct. syn. virtuous, honorable, upright.


----------



## GA DAWG

Dear Game Warden,Will you please go back and do a search on these squirrel hunters..Get the ones on here that have posted pics of coons they have shot out of squirrel nests!!!


----------



## Tim1010

Okay if any of you are true country boys yall can't say  when yall was younger yall didn't grab your 22 run outside and pop a few squirrel out of nest or even shot one out of season ?!?!?  Come on boys hike your skirts UP and admit you've done wrong atleast once when you we're younger  !!!  But go BY the rules now that your old enough to know right from wrong !!!! 

* But keep the post coming i'm getting a kick out of these tree huggin rat lovers Ha *


----------



## Tim1010

Quote:
Originally Posted by Buckmaster32  
Kick the tree & shake the vines they will come out flying. 

LOL - we need more vines up here in N. GA..... Plus all of my squirrels run into 200 year old oaks that are bigger around than a mobile home. 


DADBUCKSHOT  LoL  i agree  me and what army is going to shake a oak as big as a bus lol and vines ummm not all trees have vines up here !!!  I GUESS I'M JUST GOING TO TRAIN ME A SQUIRREL TO RUN UP AND TALK THEM INTO COMING OUT OF THERE NEST AS HE SETS BACK LAUGHING


----------



## LEON MANLEY

What ever floats your boat, but it does not take much of a hunter to walk out in the woods with a shotgun and blow holes through the bushes. In fact if the truth be known most of the nest shooters probably don't even clean their kill. imo


----------



## Al Medcalf

Tim1010 said:


> Okay if any of you are true country boys yall can't say  when yall was younger yall didn't grab your 22 run outside and pop a few squirrel out of nest or even shot one out of season ?!?!?  Come on boys hike your skirts UP and admit you've done wrong atleast once when you we're younger  !!!  But go BY the rules now that your old enough to know right from wrong !!!!
> 
> * But keep the post coming i'm getting a kick out of these tree huggin rat lovers Ha *



I don't think that I will waste my time and your time.
See Ya.


----------



## HCREB

*coon*



GA DAWG said:


> Dear Game Warden,Will you please go back and do a search on these squirrel hunters..Get the ones on here that have posted pics of coons they have shot out of squirrel nests!!!



If a coon is in a squirrel nest wouldn't that make it a coon nest?!?!?!?!   And it ain't illegal to shoot a coon out of the fork of a tree is it?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tim1010

WATER ....  Leon AGAIN  no one said anything about grabbing there shot gun and going out just blowing the woods up lol wow you just get carried away with your post so  calm down tree hugger  the squirrels are still out there no one is foreclosing on their homes (just sniping them as they take there little walks) HaHa !!!


----------



## GA DAWG

HCREB said:


> If a coon is in a squirrel nest wouldn't that make it a coon nest?!?!?!?!   And it ain't illegal to shoot a coon out of the fork of a tree is it?!?!?!?!?!


Yes a coon nest..NO same as it aint illegal to shoot a squirrel outta the fork of a tree..


----------



## LEON MANLEY

You asked the question. Like Forrest Gumps momma always said, and we ain't talking about a box of chocolates.


----------



## TRACY ROBINSON

GA DAWG said:


> Dear Game Warden,Will you please go back and do a search on these squirrel hunters..Get the ones on here that have posted pics of coons they have shot out of squirrel nests!!!



SHOOTING IN A SQUIRREL NEST DURING THE DAY IS LIKE SHOOTING AT A COON AT NIGHT (ITS JUST LIKE A SHOT IN THE DARK).


----------



## LEON MANLEY

TRACY ROBINSON said:


> SHOOTING IN A SQUIRREL NEST DURING THE DAY IS LIKE SHOOTING AT A COON AT NIGHT (ITS JUST LIKE A SHOT IN THE DARK).



But coon season does not come in until Oct. 15, 2 months after squirrel season starts.


----------



## ejs1980

I confess. During my pre teen days roaming the woods with a powerline 880 if I watched a squirrel go into a nest I would rack three or four bb's in and pump it about five times and clear the nest. I quit doing this when we shot several of these low power shots and nothing happened. Then shot a few full power bb's through the nest, still nothing. Being sure we had killed the squirrel on one of the first shots I climbed the tree, stretched out on the limb reached for the nest,then fell from the tree screaming as a very unhappy squirrel ran up my arm. If you are willing to go into a nest after a squirrel after shooting it go for it. I'll just either sit down and wait him out or go find another one. 
While you are getting defensive and people are giving you a hard time, you did give the impression you want to go walking through the woods randomly shooting nest hoping you find one with a squirrel in it. I knew better than that back when I carried the bb gun. By the way number 9's will kill a squirrel. Even a 22 with rat shot will.


----------



## HCREB

*coon*



GA DAWG said:


> Yes a coon nest..NO same as it aint illegal to shoot a squirrel outta the fork of a tree..


 
Ok, just makin sure we was legal, cause the coons we kill are in forks of trees!!


----------



## LEON MANLEY

GA DAWG said:


> Dear Game Warden,Will you please go back and do a search on these squirrel hunters..Get the ones on here that have posted pics of coons they have shot out of squirrel nests!!!



These people should not be considered squirrel hunters. They are just people walking around in the woods looking for an excuse to shoot something.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

I should go hunt squirrels with my bowfishing gear. Get me a special made small game point much like we use on carp except smaller.

That way if one is shot in the nest I can reel it in.... Get my arrow and my lil baby squirrels all at the same time.

I think 2 pound test line should work well with this little adventure.

I know a fellow who does this for nutria in the LA swamps and on golf courses. LOL





BY the way - I don't shoot nests - used to as a youngster - not anymore as an adult............... Just to clarify...


----------



## Jeff Raines

Let me get this straight.Besides it being illegal.
You don't shoot a squirrel nest because there may be baby squirrels inside and you don't want to kill them.
So you patiently wait for momma squirrel to come out of the nest to shoot her,leaving the baby squirrels at who knows what age abandoned.
Makes sense to me,I got it now.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Jeff Raines said:


> Let me get this straight.Besides it being illegal.
> You don't shoot a squirrel nest because there may be baby squirrels inside and you don't want to kill them.
> So you patiently wait for momma squirrel to come out of the nest to shoot her,leaving the baby squirrels at who knows what age abandoned.
> Makes sense to me,I got it now.



YA know - you make a really good point....


----------

